# Do you have the survival skills to build an emergency shelter?



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

What if, for whatever reason, you had to build an emergency shelter in the woods, would you have the survival skills to do so?

What if it was a scenario where you were just out for a day hike (so you have very few if any supplies or tools with you) and you got lost or injured and have no cell service? What could you put together?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The above pictured in my day we called them deer blinds. Use dead-fall and line the sides and roof with green pine branches. They shed water fairly well.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Absolutely! Have built many a shelter since I was a kid. Everyone should build at least one shelter in their lifetime. If you haven't built one put it on your bucket list.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Absolutely! Have built many a shelter since I was a kid. Everyone should build at least one shelter in their lifetime. If you haven't built one put it on your bucket list.


I have not. I need to practice this skill.


----------



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

far more importantly, do you have the brains to not be out in the woods without proper clothing and gear? Many places lack the needed materials. you can lack the time, or be too sick or hurt to be doing anything but crawl into your bivvy and sleeping bag.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Best idea is to use a natural shelter, or most of one, like hawg mentioned.
Surviving in the woods is about calorie management and staying put until you *know* where to find safety, or safety finds you.
Use existing structure where possible. Don't go full "Primitive Technology", and construct an adobe hut with a pool on the roof.
Block the wind, divert the rain, trap your heat. Conserve all the energy you can for that first day/night. You might need all of it the next day.


----------



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

in the first place, why are you out there without proper clothing and shelter/sleep gear? Secondly, what's so hard about carrying a couple more lbs of sleeping bag and bivvy? You're lugging around 20-100 lbs of fat, so why can't you carry a few lbs of proper clothing and shelter/sleep gear? Why risk not having such, hmm? So you can cost the taxpayer 100k+ coming to rescue your sorry butt? The most likely true "emergency" scenario, is you get sick or hurt, and then you can't build a shelter, might well not even be able to gather wood for a fire. Crawl into your bivvy and bag, and you'll be ok, assuming that you also have the proper clothing to be out there. If you can't gather enough dry debris to pad/insulate you from the ground, then sometimes it's best to shed a bit of your clothing and put it under you (inside of your bag). Carrying another lb of gillnet hammock can make a world of difference, too. it can be suspended from one tree, as a sort of reclining chair, if you can't find or can't get to, 2 trees with the right spacing.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Made those when I was a kid, called them forts. Now I've built houses and pole barns so making a temp shelter wouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

No, I do not have all the skills. I worked one summer at The Master Lock Company in their carpenter shop, and the guys had to teach me how to swing a hammer all day. I was assigned to build skids, as they are hard to screw up. My right hand was deep red and I had many blisters working that first shift.

I can use a drill press, use a circular saw, most hand tools. I just read a story in a survival magazine about a guy who built his own log cabin with hand tools. I cannot do that. Then again, that's why I'm here.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

My favorite growing up was a simple lean to shelter. Build the frame and put pine all over it, there you go.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

okey said:


> in the first place, why are you out there without proper clothing and shelter/sleep gear? Secondly, what's so hard about carrying a couple more lbs of sleeping bag and bivvy? You're lugging around 20-100 lbs of fat, so why can't you carry a few lbs of proper clothing and shelter/sleep gear? Why risk not having such, hmm? So you can cost the taxpayer 100k+ coming to rescue your sorry butt? The most likely true "emergency" scenario, is you get sick or hurt, and then you can't build a shelter, might well not even be able to gather wood for a fire. Crawl into your bivvy and bag, and you'll be ok, assuming that you also have the proper clothing to be out there. If you can't gather enough dry debris to pad/insulate you from the ground, then sometimes it's best to shed a bit of your clothing and put it under you (inside of your bag). Carrying another lb of gillnet hammock can make a world of difference, too. it can be suspended from one tree, as a sort of reclining chair, if you can't find or can't get to, 2 trees with the right spacing.


I'm not surprised the concept of emergency shelter was to much for you to grasp.

You're fired!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> .........Everyone should build at least one shelter in their lifetime. ...........


I whole-heartedly disagree.

Everyone should build at least *two*. One made out of sticks, and one made out of snow. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I think we started doing that about 8 or 9 years old? Used all sorts of materials. Big slabs of loose bark made the best shingles. In winter we filled them with dry leaves or pine needles. Built them into rock formation overhangs, some had firepits/hearths. Conifer boughs are also good sheathing but not as waterproof as bark. In winter we made snow caves and were comfy at below oO F. Need a base to keep yer but off the snow and a candle or two. 

We made forts too, but had tools for those and sometimes salvaged lumber and nails. Not new nails, ones we pulled from the lumber and straightened. As a group we went on to crude cabins from materials in the woods. Those were quite sturdy and durable but a lot of effort to fell and buck the trees. We installed orphaned woodstoves in a few. Comfy in winter with a woodpile just outside.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

okey said:


> in the first place, why are you out there without proper clothing and shelter/sleep gear? Secondly, what's so hard about carrying a couple more lbs of sleeping bag and bivvy? ............


I guess you've never heard of people losing their pack (that's chock-full of all that stuff you think everyone needs to carry) while fording a river. Or when their raft / canoe overturns. Shît happens.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I wonder how many would get poison ivy or poison oak. 

One issue is knowing that if you are in a national forest or state park it is illegal to cut down trees. You can use fallen branches etc but be mindful of that. If you are in fear of exposure and hypothermia...sure it’s worth it. I would gather fallen wood sources and leaves.

Something good to do is build something that brings you off the ground. You loose a lot of body temp from the ground. 

Ya I’d be fine if I did need to build a shelter.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Cricket said:


> I have not. I need to practice this skill.


You have little ones around you, don't you? Take them out and make a day of it they'd love it.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Two trees a length of 3/8" rope and a tarp. A few sticks for stakes and your done in 20 minutes of less


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Leaves and pine branches can be very helpful. It’s easier if you have a few things with you. I guess there is always the possibility of something catastrophic happening where you loose your gear or it is too damaged to use as well as unpredicted weather events.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

It wouldn't be pretty but I think I could get something thrown together. Around here though we have a lot of lime stone so I might look for a gully to see if I could find a small cave or overhang.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Damn Straight I could build an emergency shelter. 

But why would I when I got all these illegals running around looking for something to do!:vs_smile:


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I did it when I was a kid, in scouts. I vaguely remember it, and could probably muddle through it if lives depended on it.

Usually, for shelter, I give the front desk a credit card and ask for someone to carry my luggage up, then ask about room service.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I carry American Express every where I go. I always have shelter. :tango_face_grin:

Seriously, when I was kid we made forts out of anything and everything. I can be very resourceful. I have also done some practicing making crude shelters in the park. I actually made my own duck blind one year out of hey, some old wood, and pine branches. It was enough to keep the wind off me and fool the ducks.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Two trees a length of 3/8" rope and a tarp. A few sticks for stakes and your done in 20 minutes of less


That might be quick.... Maybe to keep rain out. You'll freeze if it gets cold. Bad spot and rain inflow will get ya wet/cold fast.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Tarp and rope for the rain. Fire for the temperature.

There is only one number that matters: 98.7.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

So ever lived in one a week or two? I have.

Location is big. Where is water? Are you dry/warm? Next can you do more than that? That is cook have living space? Good wood supply? Bugs? ...........


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I don't understand why one wouldn't use (buy, use, store) a tent.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> I don't understand why one wouldn't use (buy, use, store) a tent.


Maybe tents at the house? Went on a hike/hunting? You are 20 miles away, it's starting to snow and you have a jacket and wool cap. Matches and a lighter and a poncho...... Maybe a deer carcass to eat. NO CELL SERVICE or food/water...... WWAAAAA!!!!!!!!:vs_cry::vs_cry::vs_cry:

PS I have two 4-season NF tents. Those are for going out days or weeks. Fresh venison in a primitive camp is priceless. Steak on a stick.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Mad Trapper said:


> Maybe tents at the house? Went on a hike. You are 20 miles away, it's starting to snow and you have a jacket and wool cap. Matches and a lighter and a poncho...... NO CELL SERVICE or food/water...... WWAAAAA!!!!!!!!:vs_cry::vs_cry::vs_cry:


Why not a marauding Orca that grew legs and is attacking anything that moves?

P.S. The scenario that you wrote means that you went hiking without the ten essentials. To those who insist on this type of behavior, I say good luck.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

What I took from Crickets post was emergency/worst case scenario shelter.

One can not plan for everything life throws at us. I've have found myself in some very unexpected situations in life, self inflicted or otherwise, but either way, there I was.
I have been homeless, used to build forts as a kid, oh and I've been remodeling and building houses for 30 years, yea I think I could cobble something together. 

As they say, necessity is the mother of invention, granted not everyone's emergency shelter will have 2.5 bathrooms like mine...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Why not a marauding Orca that grew legs and is attacking anything that moves?
> 
> P.S. The scenario that you wrote means that you went hiking without the ten essentials. To those who insist on this type of behavior, I say good luck.


I hunt with what I need on my back. I have done 20-30 miles a day, hunting, not gay hiking. Sometimes 1-2 feet of snow. What do I need? water, a little food , fire, compass, candles, a good knife, rifle, good gear that I can move in quick. Sometimes I stay in woods on same deer overnights. That is hunting, not sniping from a tree.

You need Oprah and a cell phone.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Unless I'm hunting or fishing near the house, . . . my "bug in bag" is in the Jeep or SUV.

Food, . . . and other accouterments are in the bag, . . . I fixed it up so I can be 100 miles from home, . . . and even in the dead of winter, . . . I've got a better than average chance of getting home.

Can I build a shelter, . . . darn tootin' I can, . . . built em back in the old Boy Scout days, . . . and they worked. It's not a big bag, . . . and only designed for one, . . . 

Could be better, . . . but I got a sneaking hunch it will work for me. Mebbe not everyone else, . . . but for me.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Of course I can. 
I'm a serious student of the "old time ways" and a 25 year subscriber to The Backwoodsman. Backwoodsman Magazine
Give them a look, learn things like making Grandma's black gun powder out of chicken manure, how to reload shotgun shells with only a hammer and a nail for tools, and all sorts of good stuff.
Including several times a year, or more, a fresh look at primitive survival.

Not to mention the fact I'm a veteran of the Black Boot Army.

Go ahead, click on the link and read "About Us" about halfway down on the left side.
Then go ahead and subscribe, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

Why would you bother with a shotgun, much less black powder? For the weight, expense and bulk of all that, all that trouble, constantly having to pull charges, clean and oil the piece, and reload, what a pita! When the same bulk, weight and expense would let you have 5000 rds of .22lr, which can be silenced, and have 6 hit per second repeat shots, and your gun wont rust into worthless in a week just because you fired it. When shtf, the game will all be gone in a couple of months, and people will be all over the place trying to kill you. So I suggest that a noisy, shortranged shotgun, AND walking around in daylight, are going to just get you killed, LONG before you've used up a very small supply of normal shotgun shells. So why bother with black powder "preps"? Cub scout levels of "thinking", man.


----------



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

all this "shelter building" makes some VERY silly sumptions. One, that you're not so sick/hurt that you can't do it. Two, that the materials will be at hand, (ie, snow, flooding, fire, mudslide whatever has unexpectedly trapped you out there, like a dummy (without the simple 3 lbs of sleeping bag, pad, and bivvy that will save you all that time, worry and effort, ) has not also made the needed materials too soggy, scattered, etc to be utilized (in time to save you) Three, that there will be adequate full for the fire that your sorry butt is going to need to make that shelter effective enough, Four, that you'll have the 1/2 to 1 full day of time needed to gather all that stuff and set it up. Those are some pretty stupid things (upon which to bet your life) that you'll have in an emergency, dontcha think?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

okey said:


> Why would you bother with a shotgun, much less black powder? For the weight, expense and bulk of all that, all that trouble, constantly having to pull charges, clean and oil the piece, and reload, what a pita! When the same bulk, weight and expense would let you have 5000 rds of .22lr, which can be silenced, and have 6 hit per second repeat shots, and your gun wont rust into worthless in a week just because you fired it. When shtf, the game will all be gone in a couple of months, and people will be all over the place trying to kill you. So I suggest that a noisy, shortranged shotgun, AND walking around in daylight, are going to just get you killed, LONG before you've used up a very small supply of normal shotgun shells. So why bother with black powder "preps"? Cub scout levels of "thinking", man.


You can make your own powder. You can knap your own flints. You can pour lead balls from scrap lead while your sitting around the camp fire.

They are quite deadly.

You don't need a stinking permit.

Here is 5 shots at 50 yds with a 50-cal open sights.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

As of yet, I haven't built a shelter out of twigs, vine and branches. However, I have read manuals published by all the experts former ops, seals and spies giving advice on how to construct something like this. However, I have to agree with many others... look for a building of some sort first, even a car or truck left in a field could be better than soaking wet in the cold. May have to kill a few rats to have the back seat to yourself, but it's better than hypothermia. 

I keep a tarp in my bug out bag and get home bag that is in my truck. This is one of the many reasons I'd like to be part of a group where we could train and do this exact thing. But nobody wants to play with me. :sad2:


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

BookWorm said:


> As of yet, I haven't built a shelter out of twigs, vine and branches. However, I have read manuals published by all the experts former ops, seals and spies giving advice on how to construct something like this. However, I have to agree with many others... look for a building of some sort first, even a car or truck left in a field could be better than soaking wet in the cold. May have to kill a few rats to have the back seat to yourself, but it's better than hypothermia.
> 
> I keep a tarp in my bug out bag and get home bag that is in my truck. This is one of the many reasons I'd like to be part of a group where we could train and do this exact thing. But nobody wants to play with me. :sad2:


Come to Michigan, 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Short answer with enough emergency moonshine I can sleep anywhere in anything so good to go.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

okey said:


> far more importantly, do you have the brains to not be out in the woods without proper clothing and gear? Many places lack the needed materials. you can lack the time, or be too sick or hurt to be doing anything but crawl into your bivvy and sleeping bag.





okey said:


> in the first place, why are you out there without proper clothing and shelter/sleep gear? Secondly, what's so hard about carrying a couple more lbs of sleeping bag and bivvy? You're lugging around 20-100 lbs of fat, so why can't you carry a few lbs of proper clothing and shelter/sleep gear? Why risk not having such, hmm? So you can cost the taxpayer 100k+ coming to rescue your sorry butt? The most likely true "emergency" scenario, is you get sick or hurt, and then you can't build a shelter, might well not even be able to gather wood for a fire. Crawl into your bivvy and bag, and you'll be ok, assuming that you also have the proper clothing to be out there. If you can't gather enough dry debris to pad/insulate you from the ground, then sometimes it's best to shed a bit of your clothing and put it under you (inside of your bag). Carrying another lb of gillnet hammock can make a world of difference, too. it can be suspended from one tree, as a sort of reclining chair, if you can't find or can't get to, 2 trees with the right spacing.





okey said:


> Why would you bother with a shotgun, much less black powder? For the weight, expense and bulk of all that, all that trouble, constantly having to pull charges, clean and oil the piece, and reload, what a pita! When the same bulk, weight and expense would let you have 5000 rds of .22lr, which can be silenced, and have 6 hit per second repeat shots, and your gun wont rust into worthless in a week just because you fired it. When shtf, the game will all be gone in a couple of months, and people will be all over the place trying to kill you. So I suggest that a noisy, shortranged shotgun, AND walking around in daylight, are going to just get you killed, LONG before you've used up a very small supply of normal shotgun shells. So why bother with black powder "preps"? Cub scout levels of "thinking", man.





okey said:


> all this "shelter building" makes some VERY silly sumptions. One, that you're not so sick/hurt that you can't do it. Two, that the materials will be at hand, (ie, snow, flooding, fire, mudslide whatever has unexpectedly trapped you out there, like a dummy (without the simple 3 lbs of sleeping bag, pad, and bivvy that will save you all that time, worry and effort, ) has not also made the needed materials too soggy, scattered, etc to be utilized (in time to save you) Three, that there will be adequate full for the fire that your sorry butt is going to need to make that shelter effective enough, Four, that you'll have the 1/2 to 1 full day of time needed to gather all that stuff and set it up. Those are some pretty stupid things (upon which to bet your life) that you'll have in an emergency, dontcha think?


Well, it is easy to see why you were banned, you don't display any insight, or respect to others. I am pretty rough around the edges, but I maintain respect and decorum. 
Take it easy on others, and speak to them in a way that you want to be spoken to; that is my point. Do unto others as you would have them do unto you; and you will not be banned.
Vitriolic accusations, and whining about taxpayer funded rescues; make me think that you are another leftist troublemaker; sorry, but you were a bitter pill to swallow.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

being wet will not kill you. being wet and cold will. wet and hot is miserable but not deadly unless you stay that way for an extended period of time and you get heat exhaustion

you need shelter for 2 basic things from the heat or from the cold... both require overhead protection - one you need to block the wind the other you want to have it

growing up in maine we never worried about the heat.. it was winter that could kill you...

so, I am sure I could put something up with just my hand but I could do better with a knife or a hatchet


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Took "Survival Russia's" advice and made up a few bundles of nails.

Mine consist of 10-12 16d nails and probably 25' of 16 gauge wire. The wire is simply wrapped around the nails to keep them in place.

I thought the combination would be handy to have on hand for a lot of different applications....lashing for structures being one of them.


----------



## builder bob (Sep 19, 2018)

yes i could


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

While in the Cub Scouts and later the Boy Scouts back when they weren't the "QUEER SCOUTS" oh so 50+ years ago we were set in the wilderness and told to build a shelter that we would sleep in that night. At the age of ten I built a low lean to applied short 4 foot branches to the crossbar across two close tree's and layered Elephant ear leaves over the branches like shingles and then added larger sticks to hold them down. It took me a whole 30 minutes. That night a gullywasher came and everyone but myself went to the main lodge soaking wet and miserable and then realizing I wasn't with them they came to find me early the next morning. They found me totally dry...well rested and eating a c ration can of ham and eggs and a c rat pound cake with pineapple jam my uncle had given me . I had warmed them over a fire from my dry bedding...all had fit in a pocket of my light jacket. I had borrowed a canoe late that night with a counselor and I taught him to set bush hooks in a nearby lake with bits of corn for bait....7 out of ten bush hooks were going up and down...4 Rainbow Trout and 3 small catfish would have been lunch and dinner. I've learned a bit since...


----------



## K7JLJ (Sep 25, 2018)

Have built and can build a shelter from nothing without tools, but like some have said, outside of learning to do it I never see it happening in the real world.

If I'm farther than a hour hike away from shelter, I have my minimal gear with me in a small pack. If it's bad weather I have an emergency bivy in my cargo pocket in case the worst happens and my gear is lost.

I also have a Becker 7 and fire starting gear on the sheath. Unless a bear rips that off me and eats my e-bivy, there is little chance of needing to work 30min to build a crappy shelter when I can slip into one of these and have a better chance surviving.

https://www.amazon.com/L-Survive-Outdoors-Longer-Water-Resistant/dp/B0091DVNNK/ref=sr_1_10_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1538234557&sr=8-10&keywords=e-bivy
View attachment 83009


But to answer the question..... Yes I have that skill. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Well I live adjacent to National Forest


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I just got done humping about 200-400 White Pine Limb's ( lost count), fairly sure I could have built a few shelters with them.

And I have emergency "Clear"


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Depending on what you need, a stay a night, a few days, a week or more it can take way longer than epople think. even a decent leaf litter shelter can take hours.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Leon said:


> Depending on what you need, a stay a night, a few days, a week or more it can take way longer than epople think. even a decent leaf litter shelter can take hours.


And building it would use up physical energy that you may be low on a few days into a survival situation.

I'm a long time subscriber to Outdoor Life and Field and Stream magazines, and over the years they have regularly posted articles about deep woods survival situations as well as first person stories by those who have had to do so to save their lives.

Even in Florida, in the fall and winter a person could die of hypothermia if they didn't know what they were doing and got lost in the woods.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I did that when I was 7 or 8


----------

